# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Tag 2 Frage A137 Panikstrung vs generalisierte Angststrung

## Libo

Hi Leute ich wollte die folgende Frage anfechten:

Herr R. 49 berichtetauf dem Weg zu seiner Garage pltzlich frchterliche Angst bekommen habe. ..Herzrasen..Schwitzenzittern.. und Beine wie Pudding
So etwas sei ihm schon fters passiert in den unterschiedlichsten Situationen passiert. Keine organische Ursachen. 

Ich denke eine generalisierte Angststrung htte hier auch passen knnen. Es wird nicht gesagt wie lange diese Angstzustnde dauern und fr wie lange diese bestehen.

Laut Amboss kann eine generalisierte Angststrung auch mit den oben genannten Symptome assoziiert sein, ob Herr R. unter Anspannung steht ist nicht ersichtlich.

----------


## davo

Es wird eindeutig eine Panikattacke beschrieben, nicht eine mindestens sechs Monate lang andauernde generalisierte Anspannung und Angst.

----------

